# Stickies



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just wanted to bring everyone's attention to the "Sticky" section at the top of the SWOAPE Forum. I know from my experience in reading forums that the "Sticky" area at the top of the page is usually the last place I go on a forum 

I just "Stuck" the January Meeting Thread at the top of the forum and will continue to do this for each month's meeting thread so they will not get buried as the month goes by.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Good idea as long as you "unstick" the old ones as we get past that meeting.

I looked at the SWOAPE graphic and I like it. Simple yet pretty.



MatPat said:


> I just wanted tobring everyone's attention to the "Sticky" section at the top of the SWOAPE Forum. I know from my experience in reading forums that the "Sticky" area at the top of the page is usually the last place I go on a forum
> 
> I just "Stuck" the January Meeting Thread at the top of the forum and will continue to do this for each month's meeting thread so they will not get buried as the month goes by.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I used to stick and unstick the monthly meeting info each month but kind of forgot about it with the holidays. I just wanted to point it out again for the new folks


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I think we should make this thread a sticky.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> I think we should make this thread a sticky.


haha! i second the motion to sticky this ;-)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I think we should make this thread a sticky.





duchessren said:


> haha! i second the motion to sticky this ;-)


Yeah, just let me know which of the other "stickies" I should remove and I will put this one up there


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

honestly, the hoarde de la stickies already at the top of the page is grating on my nerves. i'm all for a vote deciding which FIVE to remove. ;-)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, I am hopeful we can get the majority of the info in the stickies on the SWOAPE website when it is ready. I am not a fan of stickies (thought they can provide some very good info to new folks) as they tend to clutter up the top of the forum.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

SWOAPE website doesn't need to be a sticky. I don't think the introductions need to be either.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I removed some of the stickies at the top of the forum and it does look a bit cleaner now. I like the New Member Introductions (I did start the thread  ) so I kept it for now. There have been alot of views on that thread also but if anyone else wants to see it "unstuck" let me know and I will do so. Don't worry you won't hurt my feelings, at least not too much


----------

